# What is your favorite amusement park ride?



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2005)

With the 4th of July celebrations, there are tons of carnivals and such going on. What is your favorite ride, whether it be Six Flags, State Fairs etc..
My all time favorite is an oldie, we call it the Scrambler.
It has 4-5 arms, 4 cars to each arm and the arms spin independantly as the whole thing spins too so that your going in circles until you slide to one side of your car.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 1, 2005)

without a doubt, for me it's roller coasters. one of my favorites is the grand old wooden coaster, "the cyclone" on coney island. my buddies and i would go late on a weeknight to avoid a line, and pound a few hot dogs and beers at nathan's, then ride the cyclone over and over. the trick is to ride it with your hands up; without ever lowering your hands to hold on. (it helps to go with a fat guy  so you get pinned in the seat).

another fave was space mountain in disneyworld. i haven't been there for years. i wonder if it still exists?


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jul 1, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> With the 4th of July celebrations, there are tons of carnivals and such going on. What is your favorite ride, whether it be Six Flags, State Fairs etc..
> My all time favorite is an oldie, we call it the Scrambler.
> It has 4-5 arms, 4 cars to each arm and the arms spin independantly as the whole thing spins too so that your going in circles until you slide to one side of your car.



This is my favorite ride too texasgirl!  We have it at our homecoming each year.  It's old and red and even though it's not the biggest thriller, the line is always the longest.  Here it's called the "Tilt O Whirl."  It's just right!  

-Lauren-


----------



## luvs (Jul 1, 2005)

this old one called 'the thunderbolt'.


----------



## middie (Jul 1, 2005)

roller coasters... my favorite is The Raptor at Cedar Point


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 1, 2005)

I really ejoyed a ride at Operyland hotel called Chaos!  It's an indoor roller coaster.  Your in the dark and neon flickering lights enhanse the movements from the ride.


----------



## The Z (Jul 1, 2005)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> This is my favorite ride too texasgirl! We have it at our homecoming each year. It's old and red and even though it's not the biggest thriller, the line is always the longest. Here it's called the "Tilt O Whirl."


 
I think you're confused, here. The Tilt-O-Whirl and the Scrambler are two different rides.

Tilt-a-Whirl









Scrambler (sometimes called Merry Mixer)


----------



## pdswife (Jul 1, 2005)

I love them all.  The bigger and faster the better.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jul 1, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> I think you're confused, here. The Tilt-O-Whirl and the Scrambler are two different rides.
> 
> Tilt-a-Whirl
> 
> ...



Woops!  You are right.  But hey, the Scrambler is still fun.  I ride it at our state fair.


----------



## roxygirl (Jul 1, 2005)

The Viper at Magic Mountain!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 1, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> The Viper at Magic Mountain!


 
*Yeah, the Viper used to be my favorite too:*





*Now it's all about the Goliath:*


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know if I could get on those or not.


I haven't been out to Six Flags {That's what we have here} here in about 7 years. I know there are some new coasters, but, I don't know if I would be brave enough to try them.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 1, 2005)

Geeeeeez, you guys, I'm ready to chuck just looing at the pic's ..Just give this big  the merry go round at Disneyland KADESMA


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll ride with you Kadesma! Yesterday we were at D-land and Disney's C.A. and my evil sister (I love her dearly, but it was an evil thing to do) got me on the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror. It's named that for a reason. I hated it! I'm not a coaster lover, and would much rather feel a bit safe.

My favorite is at Disney's C. A.  - "Soarin' over California". You're in a ski lift type chair (many hooked together) and, as it is a simulator ride with a GIANT screen like an imax, you have the feeling as though you are hangliding over the most beautiful parts of California. You see the Sierra mountains (smelling pine and feeling the cold wind), you go over the orange groves of Camarillo (and smell the oranges), you see the PGA west in Palm Springs, the Navy harbor in San Diego, you fly over the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco, over some waves in Malibu, etc...it ends at night over Disneyland's Christmas parade, with the fireworks going off over Sleeping Beauty's castle.
It is the most sensory ride ever and you feel as though you've just experienced everything first hand.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2005)

Lordy.  That's be the SUPERMAN coaster at Six Flags New England!



"Soar on one of the tallest and fastest roller coasters in the world! You'll climb 20 stories high, experience 10 seconds of weightlessness while reach speeds of up to 77 mph on this mile-long ride. "


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

jenny i rode that when we had six flags here (which is now geauga lake again)
it was a fun ride !!! but because i'm so short i had a heck of a time getting onto
the seat. everybody was laughing at me. pretty humiliating... but i FINALLY made 
it and everybody cheered... was still humiliating lol.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2005)

middie, don't tell me that you have to stand by the "you must be this tall to get on this ride" sign...


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

no bucky lol. i just couldn't hop up into the seat... so i literally had to climb up the thing and into the seat  
(was quite a sight i'm sure)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 2, 2005)

I like those little trains.


----------



## The Z (Jul 2, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I like those little trains.


 
I always liked the little boats better, myself - - except those steering wheels always seemed pretty useless.

Actually, I'm a big 'coaster' fan.  I don't like the spinning rides (except the scrambler) as I get a little   - - I also don't like the 'virtual' rides where you're in a room with a screen (although the one jkath described sounds nice).  I think the GOAL of most of those is to make you sick as opposed to giving you an actual thrill... I guess that's it!  I like THRILL rides not ones that are designed to make you  .


----------



## ironchef (Jul 2, 2005)

*Stats on the Goliath:*​ 
*Amusement Park*: 

Six Flags Magic Mountain*Type*: Steel - Sit Down*Status*: Operating since 2/11/2000*Make / Model*: Giovanola / Mega Coaster*Designer*: Ingenieur Büro Stengel GmbH*Capacity*: 1600 riders per hour *Length*: 4500' *Height*: 235' *Drop*: 255' *Inversions*: 0 *Speed*: 85 mph *Duration*: 3:00 *Max Vertical Angle*: 61 Degrees  *Trains*: 3 trains with 5 cars per train. Riders are arranged 2 across in 3 rows for a total of 30 riders per train.*Trains: *Riders must be 48" or taller to ride. *Features*: 120' long tunnel.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 2, 2005)

255 ft. drop?????????


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

i think the millenium at cedar point has a drop more than 255. i'll have to check on that


----------



## tweedee (Jul 2, 2005)

Disneyland


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 3, 2005)

I like Disneyland much more than Disney World.


----------



## jkath (Jul 3, 2005)

Disneyland Rocks, as does Disney's California Adventure, which is on the same property.
Anyone who is planning a trip there....pm me! I'll meet you there- we go quite a few times each month.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Middie, when's the last time you went to Cedar Point? Last time I was there the Magnum was new! I think my favorite ride there is the Gemini because it was the only ride (then) where you actually went weightless for a few seconds going down the big hill. My all-time favorite has to be The Beast at King's Island, CLASSIC wooden roller coaster that will rattle your teeth! I think that one will always be on the World's Top Ten!

Oh and Buck, Space Mountain is alive and well, in fact, the ride just got completely refurbished. Nothing new was added, Disney just basically rebuilt the original ride.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 3, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Disneyland Rocks, as does Disney's California Adventure, which is on the same property.
> Anyone who is planning a trip there....pm me! I'll meet you there- we go quite a few times each month.


 
The fine dining restaurant in the California Adventure side is pretty good. The restaurant inside of Pirates of the Carribean has a mean prime rib too.

I hate going to Disneyland in the summertime though because it's like a zoo. But the firework show is *really* nice.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 3, 2005)

As long as it's fast and furious, I'll ride it. I love the heights and the plummets and the dizzy going-around, can't breath because I'm in shock kind of stuff.

I HATE HATE HATE Ferris Wheels. They scare me to death. It moves way too slow. When it stops you rock back and forth and then you lurch a few feet more only to stop again. /shiver


Z


----------



## middie (Jul 3, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Hey Middie, when's the last time you went to Cedar Point? Last time I was there the Magnum was new! I think my favorite ride there is the Gemini because it was the only ride (then) where you actually went weightless for a few seconds going down the big hill. My all-time favorite has to be The Beast at King's Island, CLASSIC wooden roller coaster that will rattle your teeth! I think that one will always be on the World's Top Ten!
> 
> Oh and Buck, Space Mountain is alive and well, in fact, the ride just got completely refurbished. Nothing new was added, Disney just basically rebuilt the original ride.


 
last time i was at cedat point was about 2 yrs ago damp. you gotta go.. you'll LOVE the millenium and raptor !!! never been to king's island though.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 3, 2005)

I know, Cedar Point has been kicking butt and leaving footprints, I really want to go up there and check out the rides!!! I haven't been to King's Island ever since they were bought by Paramount and the park has just gone into the toilet since then. Too many movie-themed multi-media rides. I want big rollercoasters!


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 3, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> without a doubt, for me it's roller coasters. one of my favorites is the grand old wooden coaster, "the cyclone" on coney island. my buddies and i would go late on a weeknight to avoid a line, and pound a few hot dogs and beers at nathan's, then ride the cyclone over and over. the trick is to ride it with your hands up; without ever lowering your hands to hold on. (it helps to go with a fat guy  so you get pinned in the seat).
> 
> another fave was space mountain in disneyworld. i haven't been there for years. i wonder if it still exists?


 
They have a wooden roller coaster at six flags magic mountain in CA.  Reminded me of the simpsons episode where they rode the "tooth chipper" I swear that thing was going to knock my front teeth out.

I would have to say my favorite is Moctezumas Revenge - I belive that is at Knott's Berry Farm.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 3, 2005)

mrsdove said:
			
		

> They have a wooden roller coaster at six flags magic mountain in CA. Reminded me of the simpsons episode where they rode the "tooth chipper" I swear that thing was going to knock my front teeth out.
> 
> I would have to say my favorite is Moctezumas Revenge - I belive that is at Knott's Berry Farm.


 
Magic Mountain actually has two: The Colossus, which is the white one that you saw in National Lampoon's Vacation, and the Cyclone which is the brown one. The Cyclone is the better of the two because it's newer so it goes much faster. The Colossus is pretty impressive though because it's the first roller coaster that you can see from the parking lot as you're walking towards the main gate.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 3, 2005)

I LOVE BUMPER CARS AND THE LOG RIDES !!!!!!!!!  And Sky Diving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heat (Jul 3, 2005)

I like "It's A Small World"  Stop laffing  Middie!!  I really do!! But, Space Mountain at Walt Disney World Rocks!! And, The Flume Ride at Busch Gardens in Tampa Fl.


----------



## middie (Jul 3, 2005)

why would i laugh heat *holding back snickers*


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

it's a small world after all........
it's a small world after all........

it's a small world after all........
it's a small, small world........


----------



## tweedee (Jul 5, 2005)

Had I been asked this question about 30 years ago I would have said the roller coaster but now that the years have passed and I like the slower pace of life I'd have to say my favorite ride is the merry-go-round.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2005)

I am 47, and the faster the ride the better!  I love just about every ride at Disneyland, but my favorite rides will always be (well, always until my body falls apart even more than it has!) roller coasters.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 5, 2005)

I get so sick on merry-go-rounds! All that going around and around and around.  I just can't handle it!


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

that's what dramamine is for mrsdove lol


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jul 5, 2005)

my fav hypersonic xlc completely vertical


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 7, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> that's what dramamine is for mrsdove lol


 
yes, I love the dramamine but doesn't work for me except on an airplane.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 7, 2005)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> my fav hypersonic xlc completely vertical


Where is that one at?  I want to go on it!

 Barbara


----------



## bknox (Jul 8, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I took my daughter and her buddy to Six Flags. One of our duaghter daddy days we share during the summer. It was actually great that she had someone to ride all the rides I would rather not.

Maybe I am getting old but my favorite ride was the one were you sit on the small seat and the guy brings me cold beer. It is more expensive than the other rides but I enjoyed it better than all the coaster combined.

Bryan


----------



## bknox (Jul 8, 2005)

I just noticed how big my forehead looks in my picture. How strange.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> Maybe I am getting old but my favorite ride was the one were you sit on the small seat and the guy brings me cold beer. It is more expensive than the other rides but I enjoyed it better than all the coaster combined.
> 
> Bryan


That sounds like Maidrite's kind of ride!    

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 8, 2005)

Did someone say booze cruz ?


----------

